#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Nemetschek - Scia Engineer: Επιθυμίες - Προτάσεις

## SMBD

---

----------


## Xάρης

Το (4) θα έλεγα ότι είναι απαίτηση σύμφωνα με το νόμο για κάθε μελέτη.
Ασχέτως αν κάποιες πολεοδομίες κάνουν τα στραβά μάτια.
Γιατί να τους αφήνουμε να μας κάνουν και "χάρη".

----------


## Xάρης

Και με μια μακροεντολή θα γινόταν η δουλειά.

----------

